# UML – Beispiel?



## Hutmacher (16. Mrz 2009)

Heya.
Ich habe mich mal an die UML gesetzt (benutze ARGOuml oder so^^).
Aber teilweise steige ich einfach nicht durch, was was ist. Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal beispielhaft ein Diagramm für folgenden, kleinen Code erstellen?

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
class Fernseher
{
    protected String herstellername; //Instanzvariablen [protected wegen des Erbens]
    protected int temperatur;


    Fernseher(String herstellername) //Konstruktor
    {
        this.herstellername = herstellername;
    }



    public void setHerstellername(String herstellername) //Setter & Getter
    {
        this.herstellername = herstellername;
    }

    public String getHerstellername()
    {
        return this.herstellername;
    }

    public void setTemperatur(int temperatur)
    {
        this.temperatur = temperatur;
    }

    public int getTemperatur()
    {
        return this.temperatur;
    }



    public void zerstoeren() //Objektmethode
    {
        //Bla
    }
}




class Display extends Fernseher
{
     //alle Instanzvariablen & Setter + Getter sind übernommen\\
    Display(String herstellername) //Konstruktor
    {
        super(herstellername);
    }


    @Override
    public void zerstoeren() //Objektmethode
    {
        //Bla
    }
}

    [/HIGHLIGHT]

Ich scheitere immer wieder daran, die Verbungen zu machen und weiß auch nicht, wie ich das supern und overriden beschreiben soll … geschweige denn, welches Diagramm und welche Pfeile ich überhaupt benutzen muss (ich schätze als Ersteres Klassendiagram).


*Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm, das automatisch aus dem Javacode ein X-Diagramm erstellt?*


----------



## Sempah (16. Mrz 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kannst du mit ArgoUML sogar Source-Dateien importieren und dir ein Diagramm zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Hutmacher (16. Mrz 2009)

Okay; wenn ich jetzt für die Klasse
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]class Fernseher
{
    protected String herstellername; //Instanzvariablen [protected wegen des Erbens]
    protected int temperatur;


    Fernseher(String herstellername) //Konstruktor
    {
        this.herstellername = herstellername;
    }



    public void setHerstellername(String herstellername) //Setter & Getter
    {
        this.herstellername = herstellername;
    }

    public String getHerstellername()
    {
        return this.herstellername;
    }

    public void setTemperatur(int temperatur)
    {
        this.temperatur = temperatur;
    }

    public int getTemperatur()
    {
        return this.temperatur;
    }



    public void zerstoeren() //Objektmethode
    {
        //Bla
    }
}
[/HIGHLIGHT]

als Quellcode importiere, bekomme ich am Ende Folgendes heraus:






Wieso die Fehler und warum werden als Grafik nicht die Instanzvariablen, Konstruktoren & Methoden dargestellt? :rtfm:


----------



## hdi (16. Mrz 2009)

Klassendiagramm ? Wikipedia


----------



## Civilazi (17. Mrz 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie festgelegt du auf Argo bist, aber Netbeans kann wenigstens Klassendiagramme aus existierendem Code erstellen. Kann sein, dass auch mehr geht, weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Hutmacher (17. Mrz 2009)

Und wie macht man dann jetzt solche coolen Diagramme z.B.? = /





Aber … Eclipse ist cooler als NetBeans ^^'
Aber ich könnte ja Eclispe zum Entwickeln nutzen und mit NetBeans die Diagramme machen x)


----------



## hdi (17. Mrz 2009)

Es gibt garantiert (mindestens) 1 Eclipse Plugin, welches sowas kann.
Kann dir jetz leider keins nenne, aber google mit "Eclipse Plugin UML Extraction" 
oder sowas könnte was liefern


----------



## Civilazi (17. Mrz 2009)

Hutmacher hat gesagt.:


> Aber … Eclipse ist cooler als NetBeans ^^'



Das ist dann bestimmt Ansichtssache  Jedenfalls kannst du damit solche Diagramme wie du oben gepostet hast, von Haus aus machen, ohne ein Plugin zu suchen...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt garantiert (mindestens) 1 Eclipse Plugin, welches sowas kann.
> Kann dir jetz leider keins nenne, aber google mit "Eclipse Plugin UML Extraction"
> oder sowas könnte was liefern


Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer


> Das ist dann bestimmt Ansichtssache  Jedenfalls kannst du damit solche Diagramme wie du oben gepostet hast, von Haus aus machen, ohne ein Plugin zu suchen...


Eclipse ist ohne Plugins auch nur etwa 5MiB groß, das kann man wohl kaum verlgeichen.
Bei Eclipse ist alles eine frage der Distribution, ich verstehe nicht, warum jeder meint es gebe nur ein Eclipse (Eclipse Classic).
Eclipse ist das, was du reinpackst.
Yoxos On Demand: Free Eclipse Download Service


----------



## hdi (17. Mrz 2009)

Netbeans ist gefühlt 25000% langsamer als Eclipse im Editor und im Startup.


----------



## GilbertGrape (18. Mrz 2009)

Für Eclipse gibts auch noch Omondo


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mrz 2009)

GilbertGrape hat gesagt.:


> Für Eclipse gibts auch noch Omondo


Das ist der Vorgänger von eUML


----------

